# iCloud : impossible de créer plus de 5 comptes par machine !



## Jon_H (23 Octobre 2011)

Problème iCloud.


----------



## moebius80 (23 Octobre 2011)

Salut,

connecte toi à ton compte iCloud à cette adresse et à partir de là, tu pourra supprimer les adresses que tu ne veux plus :
https://appleid.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/MyAppleId.woa/


----------



## Jon_H (23 Octobre 2011)

moebius80 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> connecte toi à ton compte iCloud à cette adresse et à partir de là, tu pourra supprimer les adresses que tu ne veux plus :
> https://appleid.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/MyAppleId.woa/



Merci. Déjà fait. En fait c'est uniquement l'adresse principale qui change. L'ID Apple ne se supprime pas.


----------



## moebius80 (23 Octobre 2011)

je ne comprends pas trop ce que tu veux dire.
sur l'écran ci-dessous, on voit clairement (et je l'ai fait) qu'on peut supprimer des adresses et en créer d'autres...


----------



## Kevin.S (27 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Moi non plus, je ne comprend pas vraiment ce que tu veux dire, Il est possible, à travers le site d'apple, de modifier son Apple ID, voir en créer une autre, âpres, d'après ce que tu dis "Probleme Icloud", je me permet de dire ceci, sans être sur que tu parlerai de ça, lorsque tu lances Icloud, il te demandes des informations concernant la création d'une adresse Icloud, et justement, ces cette adresse la qui ne peut se modifier, il le précise bien au commencement du formulaire d'information.

Ou alors, je te propose d'être plus clair, car "Probleme icloud",e je trouve ça un peut flou et vaste, je sais même pas comment Mobebius80 à réussi à te déchiffrer ^^ :rateau:


----------

